# Force Outboards



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

My girlfriend is interested in a 95 Forester open bow that has a 120hp Force outboard. What is the general consensus on Force outboards--junk, not junk..if junk, why? This motor was rebuilt in '07.


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

Steve,
When I was looking for a boat this spring I looked into the Force outboards as I looked at a few older Trophy's that had them. The consensus is they are junk, they are not reliable. I would stay away from them but that's just my opinion.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey TC, (Please waiver the fine!) They had their "moment in time" depending on the year but, parts availability would probably be an issue! Buy the package and swap-out the motor??

Ps: There has got to be some better boat and motor packages out there considering the poor economic times! Dean


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I had a 50HP a few years back......it was more like a 30HP...was not too happy with it........Mack


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

thousandcasts said:


> My girlfriend is interested in a 95 Forester open bow that has a 120hp Force outboard. What is the general consensus on Force outboards--junk, not junk..if junk, why? This motor was rebuilt in '07.


 My experience with them is............ Total crap! After a couple thousand in repairs I decided to buy a new Merc,ten years later the only repair so far on my merc is a water pump.It was working fine but decided to replace because of age. what im about to tell you is true story a few years ago. I was launching my boat out of Sterling state park when a gentleman next to me was launching his. He was all excited because it was his first launch with his brand new virgin force motor! Guess what he ended up putting it back on the trailer because the water pump wasnt working. I felt his pain because I have been there too many times with mine.
Do what you want but I strongly suggest thinking twice about that motor. If you get it than all I can say is " may the Force be with you "


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Force Motors.... 50/50 chance you'll get a good one. I started fishing with a 17' spectrum with a 50 Force on the rear and it was flawless. But I know many that weren't as reliable.

I guess it all depends on the deal your getting.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

parts are available for them they might be chrysler they migth be merc. and within the same year they made different models of the same horsepower depending on what one you got a chrysler block or a merc block. i thnk most people that have problems with em are the ones that perform very little self maintenance... i said most not all.... you look on craigslist youll see a ton of them with low compression people are dumping.. i bet or i mean i know over half of just have bad head gaskets it is very common on those engines. force motors were brought about to offer a motor on the market 30% cheaper than the big name brands . mercury made a killing on these motors using up tons of old parts. you may have a 1987 motor butt he actual parts while new might be 1977 technology ell i should say might be it prolly is. proper maintenance should keep these motors running strong and once you nail down the powerhead make may it be chrysler or mercury you will find getting parts is alot easier than you think. good luck look it over good hear it run maybe take it out if you can. bring a compression tester and be sure to check the lower unit lube for water infiltration. being the motor was rebuilt ill bet dollars to donuts its a mercury based force motor


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

What year force? If it is when Mercury owned them you will have a very good motor.
No oil injection to worry about. Force was a large seller for mercury marine in the 90s
Only reason they are not built today is do to epa regulations. 
Every part on a force made by mercury is a mercury part and can be found in the mercury line up. Would have no worry buying a force built in the 90


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Personally, I wouldn't be too keen on buying a Force either. I'm just trying to gather some other opinions for her since I know she doesn't want to buy something that is going to give her problems, ya know?


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

I have a 1988 85hp Force on my Blue-fin. Motor has been excellent for the 4 yrs I've owned it. Only problem I've had was tilt relay, and that was a quick easy fix. Runs like a top, and starts better than most of the newer motors out there. If you find one that runs well, today, it is a good one, and I wouldn't have any problem buying it. As has been mentioned many times, parts are available through Merc.


----------



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

I would never get a force!!! They suck... Get a different boat. Like saud above, you should be able to find plenty of good deals during these economic times.


----------



## East Shore Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a 95 Force 40 hp on my Smoker Craft. No problems. Just a few tilt/trim relays.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Some were good and some were bad. I had a 1986 17 ft. Blue Fin with a 50hp Force and used that boat and motor without a hiccup for over 10 years. Heck it was probably the best motor for salmon trolling I ever used, probably because it was 2 cylinder instead of the usual 3 cylinder. I probably had over 500 hours on that motor when I sold it in 1996 and last heard the guy was still using it........however as I said some were good but not all.......


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I would steer clear of any force. When working in a marine shop, I saw plenty of Force outboards come through the door. Not all of them left, as the repairs would have been too pricey to justify doing. Some people are lucky enough to find a good one. But, you get what you pay for on engines....and Force filled the low end market.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I had a 15 hp SS force.It was junk.Ran like a 10 hp.Stay clear,Mich


----------



## Lost_Peninsula (Jan 9, 2003)

Stumbled across this thread searching for a 70 to 90 hp mercury to replace my 70 hp Force. Engine gave me three good years but lost compression on cylinder three this season. Some mechanics have refused to service because they say they are junk. I am going to try to find a mercury to replace. Can't complain too much, I had 3 good seasons and can still sell lower unit and power trim..........


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

SPITFIRE said:


> My experience with them is............ Total crap! .........
> Do what you want but I strongly suggest thinking twice about that motor. If you get it than all I can say is " may the Force be with you "


We used to say "May the farce be with you,cause no one else will be"


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

West Bend Outboards way back in the day, then Chrysler in the 60s, then US Marine in 1981 and they became Force Outboards, then finally Brunswick Mercury picked them up.
Yes they were a budget motor, you may notice they were always the package motor you would see on one of those cheesy little Bayliner bow-riders.
They filled hole in the market because you could not buy a cheaper boat package.
With that said the Chrysler/Force motors really were not that bad although the same HP merc or john/rude would run away from them.
The biggest problem with them is, well, selling one is like trying to get rid of herpes. I have seen a lot of them over the years and most were pretty decent motors but more times than not the only person you can sell one, is to someone who has had one before.
Also a mercury is the parts supplier but a lot of shops will not service them.


----------

